# Ich möchte wiedergeben, welche Aufgaben ich vorhabe zu erledigen.



## xHapax

Hey,

ich muss noch eine zweite Frage loswerden. Beim Antworten auf einen Thread wollte ich Folgendes schreiben:

Ich möchte wiedergeben, welche Aufgaben ich *vorhabe zu erledigen*.

Ich wüsste jetzt spontan auch nicht, wie man das anders formulieren soll, ohne den Satz in die Länge zu ziehen.

Existiert diese Formulierung? Wenn ich nach "vorhabe zu erledigen" googele, erziele ich nur sehr wenige Treffer. Daher denke ich, dass das keine korrekte Formulierung ist, auch wenn es mir so vorkommt, als hätte ich so was in der Art schon mal gehört.

Danke!


----------



## Frieder

xHapax said:


> Ich möchte wiedergeben, welche Aufgaben ich *vorhabe zu erledigen*.


... welche Aufgaben ich zu erledigen vorhabe. (wäre mein Vorschlag)


----------



## xHapax

Frieder said:


> ... welche Aufgaben ich zu erledigen vorhabe. (wäre mein Vorschlag)


Hmm, da zeigt mir Google auch kaum etwas an. ^^ Finde ich merkwürdig. Ich dachte, das wäre eine gängige Formulierung. Aber in beiden Fällen nicht mal zehn Treffer. Google zeigt ja exakte Ergebnisse an, wenn man etwas in Anführungszeichen setzt, falls du selbst mal schauen willst.


----------



## JClaudeK

Mein Vorschlag:

... welche Aufgaben zu erledigen ich vorhabe. 🤔



xHapax said:


> da zeigt mir Google auch kaum etwas an.


Na ja, beide Formulierungen sind ungewöhnlich


deshalb:  lieber umformulieren ⇒
... welche Aufgaben ich demnächst/ als Nächstes erledigen möchte.


----------



## xHapax

JClaudeK said:


> ... welche Aufgaben ich demnächst/ als Nächstes erledigen möchte.


Werde ich dann anscheinend wirklich anders formulieren müssen. Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso ich davon ausgehe, dass „vorhabe zu erledigen“ auch passend wäre.


----------



## elroy

xHapax said:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso ich davon ausgehe, dass „vorhabe zu erledigen“ auch passend wäre.


Ich dachte auch, dass die Formulierung richtig ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne die Formulierung ebenfalls und halte sie für korrekt. Der Plan ist da, aber noch unsicher.
Es geht um die beste Formulierung, nicht um richtig oder falsch.
Es klingt etwas steif.

Edit: deutsch statt teilweise englisch.


----------



## Frieder

Gehört in einem durch _dass, was, welche/r/s, weil etc._ eingeleiteten Nebensatz nicht das flektierte Verb ans Ende? Mein einziger Zweifel bezieht sich auf die Stellung von _ich_:

... welche Aufgaben ich zu erledigen vorhabe.

... welche Aufgaben zu erledigen ich vorhabe.

Wobei ich zur ersten Variante tendiere.


----------



## JClaudeK

Meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach klingt der ganze Satz 


> Ich möchte wiedergeben, welche Aufgaben ich *vorhabe zu erledigen*.


nicht sehr idiomatisch. 🤔


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach klingt der ganze Satz
> 
> nicht sehr idiomatisch. 🤔


Ich denke, das hängt vom Kontext ab. Es ist aber selten idiomatisch. In Alltagssprache stimme ich JClaudeK zu.
"Wiedergeben" wird zum Beispiel in Vorträgen verwendet, aber nicht in schriftlichen Texten oder im alltäglichen Gespräch.
Es setzt einen vorhandenen (schriftlichen) Plan voraus, denke ich. Und es betrifft Ausschnitte daraus.


Was ist der Kontext?


----------



## xHapax

Hutschi said:


> Was ist der Kontext?


Das war der Kontext: Mein Ziel für heute ist [es] ... zu erledigen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Frieder said:


> ... welche Aufgaben ich zu erledigen vorhabe.
> 
> ... welche Aufgaben zu erledigen ich vorhabe.
> 
> Wobei ich zur ersten Variante tendiere.


Ich tendiere zur zweiten Variante, denn es handelt sich hier um zwei ineinander verschachtelte Nebensätze. Das Problem ist, dass das Interrogativpronomen „welche“ als Attribut von  „Aufgaben“, dem Akkusativobjekt des Nebensatzes (Infinitivsatzes) zweiten Grades, direkt an den Hauptsatz anschließt und damit eine Hierarchiestufe, den Nebensatz ersten Grades, überspringt.

_Ich möchte wiedergeben_ [[_, welche Aufgaben zu erledigen_] _ich vorhabe]._​​Hauptsatz: _Ich möchte etwas_ (Akk-Obj.) _wiedergeben_.​NS 1 Grades: _Ich habe etwas_ (Akk-Obj.)_ vor._​NS 2. Grades (Infinitivsatz): _Aufgaben_ (Akk-Obj.)_ zu erledigen._​​


----------



## Demiurg

Was ist mit der ursprünglichen Variante?

_Ich möchte wiedergeben, welche Aufgaben ich vorhabe zu erledigen._

Wenn man noch etwas einschiebt, klingt die gar nicht so schlecht:

_Ich möchte wiedergeben, welche Aufgaben ich vorhabe bis morgen Nachmittag zu erledigen._


----------



## Frieder

Gernot Back said:


> Ich tendiere zur zweiten Variante





Gernot Back said:


> _Ich möchte wiedergeben_ [[_, welche Aufgaben zu erledigen_] _ich vorhabe]._




Ich meine, mit der gleichen Berechtigung kann man auch [zu erledigen vorhabe] als logische Einheit sehen. Dann ist Variante 1 naheliegend.



Demiurg said:


> Was ist mit der ursprünglichen Variante?


Auch mit dem Einschub steht das flektierte Verb nicht am Ende des Satzes, wo es meiner Meinung nach hingehört.

Ich möchte wiedergeben, welche Aufgaben ich bis morgen Nachmittag zu erledigen vorhabe.


----------



## Demiurg

Frieder said:


> Auch mit dem Einschub steht das flektierte Verb nicht am Ende des Satzes, wo es meiner Meinung nach hingehört.
> 
> Ich möchte wiedergeben, welche Aufgaben ich bis morgen Nachmittag zu erledigen vorhabe.



Der Satz ist perfekt, aber die wenigsten würden ihn wahrscheinlich so hinbekommen.   

Scherz beiseite: könnte man mit "Ausklammerung" argumentieren?


----------



## Gernot Back

Frieder said:


> Ich möchte wiedergeben, welche Aufgaben ich bis morgen Nachmittag zu erledigen vorhabe.





Demiurg said:


> Der Satz ist perfekt, aber die wenigsten würden ihn wahrscheinlich so hinbekommen.



Nein, perfekt und korrekt wäre:

_Ich möchte wiedergeben_[,[ _welche Aufgaben bis morgen Nachmittag zu erledigen_] _ich vorhabe_]_._​
Ansonsten verzahnt man den Nebensatz ersten und jenen zweiten Grades in meines Erachtens unzulässiger Weise miteinander, was dem Problem eines Dangling-Else in Programmiersprachen nicht unähnlich ist.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> verzahnt man...in meines Erachtens unzulässiger Weise miteinander


Würdest Du - aus demselben Grund, denke ich  - ''ich erkläre, was zu tun ich habe'' sagen?  Wenn nicht (denn mir erscheint nur ''ich erkläre, was ich zu tun habe'' richtig), dann worin besteht für Dich der grammatikalische Unterschied gegenüber Frieders Satz lt. #14?


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Würdest Du - aus demselben Grund, denke ich  - ''ich erkläre, was zu tun ich habe'' sagen?


Nein, „haben zu“ ist ja eine Alternative zu „müssen“, von der keine Infinitivkonstruktion abhängt. Eine solche müsste bei Erweiterung um von ihr abhängige Satzglieder ja auch zumindest fakultativ mit Komma abzutrennen sein, was bei „haben zu“ oder „sein zu“ jedoch nie korrekt ist.


----------



## bearded

Dann würdest Du aber bestimmt sagen: ''ich erkläre, was zu tun ich gedenke'', und ''...was ich zu tun gedenke'' wäre für Dich falsch, oder?


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Ich tendiere zur zweiten Variante, denn es handelt sich hier um zwei ineinander verschachtelte Nebensätze. Das Problem ist, dass das Interrogativpronomen „welche“ als Attribut von „Aufgaben“, dem Akkusativobjekt des Nebensatzes (Infinitivsatzes) zweiten Grades, direkt an den Hauptsatz anschließt und damit eine Hierarchiestufe, den Nebensatz ersten Grades, überspringt.
> 
> _Ich möchte wiedergeben_ [[_, welche Aufgaben zu erledigen_] _ich vorhabe]. _


Dann wären wir uns also einig (siehe meinen Vorschlag *#4*) dessen ich mir nicht sicher war.




bearded said:


> Dann würdest Du aber bestimmt sagen: ''ich erkläre, was zu tun ich gedenke'', und ''...was ich zu tun gedenke'' wäre für Dich falsch


Meiner Meinung nach kann man Deinen Satz nicht mit dem obigen vergleichen, da "was ich ..... gedenke" kein Akkusativobjekt [_Aufgaben_] enthält, im Gegensatz zum OP-Satz.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> kein Akkusativobjekt


Ich füge ein Akkusativobjekt hinzu: ''alles''.
Bitte vergleiche _Ich erkläre alles, was zu tun ich gedenke _und _Ich erkläre alles, was ich zu tun gedenke_.
Klingt Ersteres nicht...veraltet?


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Bitte vergleiche _Ich erkläre alles, was zu tun ich gedenke _und _Ich erkläre alles, was ich zu tun gedenke_.
> Klingt Ersteres nicht...veraltet?



Für mich klingt es gehoben. Dein anderer Satz klingt natürlicher. Umgangssprachlich würde man vielleicht sagen

_Ich erkläre alles, was ich gedenke zu tun_.

oder doch eher

_Ich erkläre alles, was ich machen will_.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Ich füge ein Akkusativobjekt hinzu: ''alles''.
> Bitte vergleiche _Ich erkläre alles, was zu tun ich gedenke _und _Ich erkläre alles, was ich zu tun gedenke_.


Das Akkusativobjekt steht vor dem Nebensatz, hat also keinen Einfluss auf denselben, anders als in


Gernot Back said:


> _Ich möchte wiedergeben_ [[_, welche Aufgaben zu erledigen_] _ich vorhabe]._




_Ich erkläre (alles), was ich zu tun gedenke. _ (kein Problem)

Ein anderes Beispiel mit zwei ineinander verschachtelten Nebensätzen:
_Ich erkläre, {welchen Mitarbeiter zu befördern} ich geplant habe._ (meiner Meinung nach )


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Dann würdest Du aber bestimmt sagen: ''ich erkläre, was zu tun ich gedenke'', und ''...was ich zu tun gedenke'' wäre für Dich falsch, oder?


Nein, die zweite Variante wäre natürlich nicht falsch und tatsächlich sogar auch üblicher als die erste und die von mir hinzugefügte dritte, obwohl eine Verzahnung bzw. Hierarchieumkehr von Nebensatz ersten und zweiten Grades auch hier vorliegt:

2. _Ich erkläre, __was_ _ich_ _zu tun_ _gedenke__._​3. _Ich erkläre, __was_ _ich__ gedenke __zu tun__._​​Möglicherweise liegt meine Toleranz hierfür darin begründet, dass das Nebensatzgeflecht hier ja noch vergleichsweise übersichtlich bleibt. Die Zuordnung des Interrogativpronomens „was“ als Satzglied des Nebensatzes zweiten Grades mit seinem Verb „tun“ bleibt auch deshalb eindeutig, weil „gedenken“, das Verb des Nebensatzes ersten Grades, kein Akkusativobjekt, sondern ein Genitivobjekt erfordert. Aber ersetzen wir deshalb doch mal „gedenken“ durch ein weniger schwülstiges „beabsichtigen“; dann stimmt es nach meinem Dafürhalten auch wieder mit der Hierarchie:

4. _Ich erkläre, was ich zu tun beabsichtige._​5. _Ich erkläre, was ich beabsichtige zu tun._​_(Ich erkläre, was ich beabsichtige, dass ich <es> tue.)_​
Bei den beiden oberen Beispielen 2.) und 3.) haben wir es hingegen mit Diskontinuitäten zu tun, die von manchen Grammatik-Modellen mit syntaktischer Bewegung beschrieben werden.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> "was ich ..... gedenke" kein Akkusativobjekt [_Aufgaben_] enthält, im Gegensatz zum OP-Satz.


....
Ehrlich gesagt: zwischen ''was zu tun'' und ''welche Aufgaben zu erledigen'' kann ich keinen (grammatikalischen) Unterschied sehen..  ''Was'' bedeutet wohl 'das,was'', oder ? Wenn ''ich (das) erkläre , was ich zu tun gedenke'' richtig ist, dann sollte mMn  auch ''...wiedergeben, welche Aufgaben ich zu erledigen vorhabe''.
Aber Gernot hat auf für mich überzeugende Weise die Situation - sowie seine ''Toleranz'' erklärt/erläutert.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Ehrlich gesagt: zwischen ''was zu tun'' und ''welche Aufgaben zu erledigen'' kann ich keinen (grammatikalischen) Unterschied sehen..


Doch, die Übersichtlichkeit.  


Gernot Back said:


> Möglicherweise liegt meine Toleranz hierfür darin begründet, dass das Nebensatzgeflecht hier ja noch vergleichsweise übersichtlich bleibt.




Aber wie ich schon in #4 gesagt hatte


JClaudeK said:


> beide Formulierungen sind ungewöhnlich  [....] lieber umformulieren


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> die Übersichtlichkeit.


Ich verstehe Deinen/Euren Standpunkt.  Mir erscheint allerdings auch ''welche Aufgaben zu erledigen'' recht übersichtlich.


----------

